
Bank of America analysts think there's 50 per cent chance we live in the Matrix - obvio
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/bank-of-america-the-matrix-50-per-cent-virtual-reality-elon-musk-nick-bostrom-a7287471.html
======
marmot777
They're likely privy to some inside information on this matter. :-)

